# whirlpool 2004 side by side refrigerator ice maker not working



## Grethenwsh (Apr 16, 2012)

my ice maker stopped working. thought it might be related to change filter light that came on. I resent filter light (in process of ordering new filter) but 24 hours later it still does not work. 
What are the potential problems?


----------



## fixitman123 (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is a link to a Whirlpool repair help video. http://applianceassistant.com/videos/appliance_repair/refrigerators/whirlpool_modular_icemaker.php
You can purchase one pretty cheap on amazon, don't do as I did and pay extra for the Whirlpool brand, it died within 6 mos. Motor froze. luckily I still had the old one and robbed the motor off it.


----------



## cybergodd (Apr 18, 2012)

fixitman123 said:


> Here is a link to a Whirlpool repair help video. http://applianceassistant.com/videos/appliance_repair/refrigerators/whirlpool_modular_icemaker.php
> You can purchase one pretty cheap on amazon, don't do as I did and pay extra for the Whirlpool brand, it died within 6 mos. Motor froze. luckily I still had the old one and robbed the motor off it.


That was very informative but my ice maker is slightly different. There is no wire lever bar. It dumps into a bucket in the door like the one in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvCBdI9wFzI. The fingers are not up as discussed early in the video but I am not entirely sure that this is as definitive as the video suggests that it is proof the Ice Maker needs to be replaced. Especially after watching the first video in this thread where they discuss the solenoid, frozen tubes, etc... as possible problems.

If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks




Cyber


----------



## fixitman123 (Apr 16, 2012)

Try this link, it gives info on troubleshooting in door icemakers 

http://applianceassistant.com/repair/Whirlpool_In-Door_IceMaker_System_Troubleshooting.php


----------



## cybergodd (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure if that will help but it looks like it should. I will give it a go tomorrow when I get back. Looks real good though. =):thumbsup:


----------

